# Getting error "rpc.rstatd[16448]: rstatd: Can't get namelist."



## Freebasd (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to monitor Unix machine (Using Loadrunner)which is 64bit and having FreeBSD 7.0 stable version. But getting following error in messages file under log.

```
rpc.rstatd[16448]: rstatd: Can't get namelist. 1
inetd[11346]: /usr/libexec/rpc.rstatd[16448]: exited, status 1
```
rpcbind as well as rstatd processes are properly running on Unix machine.

I tried the same thing on another machine which are having 32Bit and FreeBSD 6.2 version, and it works fine. Don't know whats wrong with first machine?

Can anyone please help what the above error specifies? How I can remove it and monitor the resource?

Thanks for the help in advance.


Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2012)

Freebasd said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.0 stable version.


That version doesn't exist, at least not anymore. It's either 7.4-STABLE or 7.0-RELEASE.

6.2-RELEASE went End-of-Life in May 2008.
7.0-RELEASE went End-of-Life in April 2009.
7.4-STABLE will be supported until February 2013, so you might want to start planning.


----------



## Freebasd (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply SirDice!!

But its working for 6.2 release and 7.0 stable versions. The issue is coming for some servers only.  
I just want to know about the below error. When it comes?
Is that due to any package missing or something else?


Thanks,
Vaibhav


----------



## Freebasd (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

Any help here will be really appreciated.
The issue is blocking my testing 


Thanks,
Vaibhav


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2012)

Update to a supported version. Even if it was a bug it will never be fixed.


----------

